# Latest Harness



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok, here is the next harness I made, with a matching leash. Mia was not cooperating for the camera, so I borrowed my daughter's stuffed dog!! It behaved!!!! LOL


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

again......it's fabulous   i like the colours and the little pompoms!!
i bet mia looks great in it!! haven't had the time to make one myself.....i think i'm going to pass the design to my grandma :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

That is just too cute! Have got to get busy and try making some outfits for Jasmine. Finally got my sewing machine working this past weekend.


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

OMG that is just too cute!!! :wave:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Love the pink princess heart.


----------



## lisaclaire (Apr 1, 2005)

I think this may be your cutest one yet!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

:wave: THANKS :wave:  :lol:


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

I wanted to know what you guys thought about the D-Ring being hidden. Does it make a big difference or do you think it matters? Just wondering.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I have only hidden the D ring once it had a flower on it with lots of petals and looked nice but the lead moving on the D ring made the flower a bit ruffled


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Another lovely dress! You're so talented, Traci!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

OMG! It's soooooo cute!!!!! Just wondering, are you going to be selling them? :wink:


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i actually like the hidden d-ring, it adds to the look having it hidden, and the aplique looks sturdy enough to not realy get all messed up, i love the matching leash its Very cute!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i don't mind the ring...... i wouldn't buy something because the ring is hidden.....

kisses nat


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow, that looks totally professional! I love the colors, I love the matching leash, I love the pom poms. It doesn't matter to me if the D ring is hidden or not. You need to start selling these things, girl!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks guys!!! I actually am working on getting alot made so I can put them on the web. I recently got my first order!!!!! Someone locally saw the blue jean and daisy dress that I made Mia and said they loved it. I am selling the dress and matching leash for $35. At first I thought that might be too much - but they are alot more expensive on the net. Considering I am not as "experienced" in sewing as some of them may be, I thought I would offer them a little cheaper. Of course, when they finally make it online - I will have to charge a little more, I think. 

Thanks for all the support!!! :wave:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Blimey my hand crocheted sweaters only go for $15 in usa and thats including postage :shock:ill have to put the price up!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Does any one else think they are over priced?


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

Mia's Mom said:


> Does any one else think they are over priced?



I dunno depends where you live really


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Yes I guess the further you are the more it'll cost with p&p ect! I reckon if you sell them a lil cheap in the beginning to promote them then when you have quite a large amount of buyers start to raise your price. 


As for the d ring I think its really cool hidden aswell, if you decide not to have the lead on it just looks like a lil top too!

 (My big thumbs up!!!!!)


----------



## lfutch (Mar 1, 2005)

I don't think 35 is too much...I would buy one Since you have been posting yours, I have been looking on the internet for something similar, but nothing is a cute as what you have been making. I am definately gonna learn how to sew this summer!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Well, here is a pic of the dress I made for my 1st Customer!!! LOL - I haven't finished the leash yet, my machine broke down yesterday, but should have it done tonight!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

that's really STUNNING :shock: :shock: you are getting better and better.
i like this combo !! it matches perfect ...

kisses nat


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I don't think $35 is overpriced at all. This is a handmade quality garment and leash. If you bought them in a specialty pet shop or online, you would pay more than that. I've looked at some of the sites online, and they have some really cute things, but the prices are way over my budget! You do a great job.  Good luck, and keep us posted !


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

that is so cute....


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I honestly think you have a talent! Everyones careers start somewhere I say you start a site, start showing off your ideas, promote and you'll be well on the way! Im in love with the daisy outfit! But how well could you design boys outfits?????? :wink:


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

:shock: Wow, that is soooo cute.
You made it???? 
GREAT !!! Are you takeing orders :wink: 8) 
Really awesome!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

The denim daisy one is really cute!!!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Sorry, I haven't been on line till this morning! Thanks for the compliments. Actually, I am taking orders - I have 4 already - Woo HOO!!! I am working on getting them on-line! One with the matching leash, one without, one super -dog costume (too funny), and 2 for wiener dogs!! 

I have bought some great patterns for boys - I haven't made one yet, but will post it as soon as I do.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

You have gotten so good, so fast! I remember the first one you posted and it was all kinda lopsided (though still cute, just not symmetrical). You really seem to have a talent for this. You go, girl!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Yeah, thats to funny - the first one was really bad!!! My best friend says "You've found your calling". I think she is right!!! 
Oh, and my husband bought me a new sewing machine - it's AWESOME!! So, the outfits should get even better!!


----------

